# Pendle Hill halloween



## Bingo (Oct 22, 2014)

Thinking of climbing up there on Friday evening... anyone know what goes on up there?!!?


----------



## Greebo (Oct 22, 2014)

At a wild guess, people get cold and muddy.


----------



## killer b (Oct 22, 2014)

A friend who went once claims lots of people with bags full of wiggling things looking slightly shifty. I'm not sure if I believe her though.


----------



## Supine (Oct 22, 2014)

Isn't Halloween a week later?

So it'll probably just be cold and miserable.


----------



## Bingo (Oct 22, 2014)

Aha I meant next Friday


----------



## Supine (Oct 22, 2014)

Tdf it'll probably be cold and miserable next week too


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 22, 2014)

You'll get sacrificed and put into a cauldron for a spell.  Strange people in that part of the world.


----------



## coley (Oct 22, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You'll get sacrificed and put into a cauldron for a spell.  Strange people in that part of the world.


You would know Friends of yours?


----------



## Celyn (Oct 23, 2014)

Don't get too close to any nutters.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 23, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You'll get sacrificed and put into a cauldron for a spell.  Strange people in that part of the world.





> The accused witches lived in Lancashire, an English county which, at the end of the 16th century, was regarded by the authorities as a wild and lawless region, "fabled for its theft, violence and sexual laxity, where the church was honoured without much understanding of its doctrines by the common people".


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 23, 2014)

I've always wanted to do that. Please go so I can live vicariously through you.


----------



## Sirena (Oct 23, 2014)

A song from 'The Lancashire Witches' (Thomas Shadwell)

Chor. of 3 parts. 
Welcome, welcome, happy be, in this blest Society.

1. Men and Beasts are in thy Power,
Thou canst Save, and canst Devour,
Thou canst Bless, and Curse the Earth,
And cause Plenty, or a Dearth.

2. O're Natures Powers thou canst prevail,
Raise Winds, bring Snow, or Rain, or Hail;
Without their Causes, and canst make
The steady Course of Nature shake.

3. Thou canst mount upon the Clouds,
And skim o're the ruggid Floods;
Thou canst dive to the Sands below,
And through the sollid earth canst go.

4. Thou'lt open Looks, or through a Chink
Shalt creep for daintiest Meat and Drink.
Thou maist sleep on tops of Trees,
And lye in Flowers like Humble Bees.

5. Revenge, revenge, the sweetest part
Of all thou hast by thy black Art.
On Heaven thou ne're shalt fix thy mind,
For here 'tis Heav'n to plague mankind.

_They Dance with fantastick unusual postures..._


----------



## pogo 10 (Oct 23, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You'll get sacrificed and put into a cauldron for a spell.  Strange people in that part of the world.


Cheeky sod.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 23, 2014)

Celyn said:


> Don't get too close to any nutters.


Too late, they've posted on urban.


----------



## pogo 10 (Oct 23, 2014)

Bingo said:


> Thinking of climbing up there on Friday evening... anyone know what goes on up there?!!?


Look out for the real life fairy, not a joke.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 23, 2014)

Sirena said:


> _They Dance with fantastick unusual postures..._




Vogue? big fish little fish cardboard box?


----------



## Celyn (Oct 23, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Too late, they've posted on urban.



I sort of had in mind Alice Nutter, hanged as a "witch", but you may have a point.     I'll leave Bingo to her/his own Devices.  

It sounds like a fun thing to do, actually.


----------



## Celyn (Oct 23, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Vogue? big fish little fish cardboard box?



I just had to Google for "big fish, little fish, cardboard box".   Now I can say that I actually DO use the internet for educational purposes.   

(A bit cruel to the fish, though.  I must write to the BBC and complain.  )


----------



## Shirl (Nov 13, 2014)

I've only just seen this thread 
When I was a teenager we walked up the nick of Nick of Pendle every Halloween. When we got to the top we acted the goat a bit then came back down again.


----------



## Celyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I've only just seen this thread
> When I was a teenager we walked up the nick of Nick of Pendle every Halloween. When we got to the top we acted the goat a bit then came back down again.



Goat as Horned God?


----------



## Shirl (Nov 14, 2014)

Celyn said:


> Goat as Horned God?


Where are you from Celyn?
In Burnley and around, if anyone was being silly, larking about they were 'acting the goat' according their parents 

But did you know that already?


----------



## Celyn (Nov 14, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Where are you from Celyn?
> In Burnley and around, if anyone was being silly, larking about they were 'acting the goat' according their parents
> 
> But did you know that already?



From Glasgow, (with some wanderings to Fife, Surrey, Aberysytwyth, London.) Yes, my parents also used the phrase.   "That's enough!  Stop acting the goat!" and I'd often think "well, if you will call us "kids", what do you expect?" but probably didn't say it out loud.  

It was a sort of joke, with reference to goats, Pan, Cerunnos, horned deities in general.  I didn't mean to confuse or offend.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 14, 2014)

Celyn said:


> It was a sort of joke, with https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hph...=483aabe7efda343c319fd4ec9fcab0b4&oe=54F08ADE to goats, Pan, Cerunnos, horned deities in general.  I didn't mean to confuse or offend.


I thought it was a joke  but I just wondered if you were aware of the phrase. No offence taken, I didn't suspect any. I thought you may have been from Burnley


----------



## Celyn (Nov 14, 2014)

Nah, sadly I've never even been to Burnley.I think a lot of parents said the goat thing.   Come to think of it, I bet my mother had never even seen a goat.  Oh well.


----------

